# Tape Worm!!!



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

I posted this on the general forum and now that I found out Tilly has a worm, it is more of a heath issue post. I was finding little yellow hard things in Tilly's crate the last couple mornings and could NOT figure out what they were. Thank God for Google.

MYSTERY solved. Tape worm. I am disgusted. She had fleas when we got her and vet said she ate one and it caused the tape worm. The yellow pieces of rice looking things are the end segments of the worm coming out of her bottom at night and they harden when they hit the air. I am throwing up a little in my mouth.... I took stool into the vet and diagnosed. Gave her medicine. Now I wait and see... I don't even want the kids touching her, but I know that is not realistic. Not contageous to humans unless a human eats a flea, but still... It is yuckie. Oh, the things I have learned since getting a pet. Whew! 

http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u405/ariddle4u/b67e31af.jpg


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh the poor thing. Did u contact the breeder. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

How old is Tilly?


----------



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

She will be 12 weeks tomorrow. I gave her medicine yesterday morning and she didn't have any segments in her crate this morning...this is a good thing!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope it's getting better then, it sounded horrid! Probably best to let the breeder know.

S x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Poor little Tilly. I really hope this is getting better for her,it must be very uncomfortable.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Poor Tilly, not her fault. I'm glad you've managed to get her the right medication to make her better.

Dogs, their habits and sometimes their illnesses can seem a bit repulsive, but they can't help it. Love her all the same and cockapoos are by far very loveable and cuddles dogs.


----------

